# PNG file



## alisaconn (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting a signature logo and it comes in a png file.  Can you use PNG files in Lightroom?
thanks


----------



## clee01l (Feb 3, 2017)

PNG files are a supported image type for import. Supported file formats in Lightroom
PNG files can also be used as a graphic Watermark.


----------



## MF64 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi clee
What is a graphic Watermark?

MF64


----------



## clee01l (Mar 23, 2017)

MF64 said:


> Hi clee
> What is a graphic Watermark?
> 
> MF64


There are two types of Watermarks used by Lightroom.   One is Text where part of the image is overlaid with Characters in a specific font generated individually from the keyboard.  The other type is an image that is overlaid over part of the primary image.  The back ground of this graphic images is usually transparent.  Here is an example of a text  watermark and a graphic watermark:


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 23, 2017)

Signature (and graphic) logos are easy to produce yourself if you have Photoshop (or suitable editor)
Photograph, or scan your signature, edit the signature image to make the white background transparent (select and delete), save the image in PNG file format.

PNG images can be imported into Lightroom but cannot be edited in the Develop module. Also they will appear in Lr with the transparent background filled with white, but maintain the transparency if used for a logo/graphic.


----------



## MF64 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks a lot for those beautifull pictures Mr. Cletus.
Same to you Mr. I-See-Light for your quick tips.
Ok. Now all i have to do is just try it out...mmmh.
Is there a section in the user guide where i can learn it step by step? 
Please be patient with me.

MR64 (Marco)


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 25, 2017)

There is a video on the topic of PNG as an Identity plate ( a Graphic Logo) at-
https://members.kelbyone.com/books/lr5/
Near the bottom of the page- *Video* – Creating Transparent Identity Plate Graphic


----------

